# DIY vivarium



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry in advance if there is already a post like this. Please direct me if there is.

I'm planning on building my own 3ftx2ft viv to accomodate my growing collection.

I have the design already sorted as i'm just going to keep it basic but i dont have a clue where to source my materials.

If anyone could provide me with some reasonably price websites it would help me out alot.

*Wood:*

*Glass (doors):*

*Door runners/sliders:*

*Vents (or vent substitute):*

Thanks
Rou

: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Wood - B&Q / Wickes / Homebase for contiboard, they'll cut it to size too

vents and runners - markandwend or lotus nut off here

glass - local glaziers


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

vents from b&q
runners ebay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stick with markandwend or lotus nut. probably work out less than half the B&Q price incuding delivery


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Cheers Meko and Martin


----------



## Craig84 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is the 2nd viv i built with the help of my dad..being kindly modelled by our cat :lol2:











All wood/screw/vents came from the local B&Q they will cut it to the exact length you want..

Glass and runners from local glaziers - make sure they round of the edges & and ask for 2 small off cuts then glue on for handles.. cost around £20 to make


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Meko.


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

vivtronic.co.uk


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

NT666 said:


> vivtronic.co.uk


whats that?

cheers


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

if you need heating options look into the AHS heating systems! i have just purchased one and they are amazing and real easy to install! just mount it on one wall of your viv, place the probe in the centre and crank the heater to 80 farenhight! this will create the perfect heat gradient right through the viv. it is incased in its own guard so no chance of burning and thats all you need. i have even heard of people spraying directly onto it to create humidity with no problems! a guy sell them on here check out the home page and the top right of the screen!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bit expensive though aren't they for a 3x2 viv?


----------

